# Uber not showing all my trips for today?



## jwe1967 (Jul 29, 2015)

I am missing at least 2 trips from my daily trip summary, has this happened to anyone else? I guess I need to contact Uber...


----------



## missplucky (Aug 27, 2015)

Mine aren't showing, either.


----------



## Beandriver (Aug 27, 2015)

Mine too.. last 4 trips recorded but not in earnings.. whats going on.. i sent a few emails butno respond yet.. im in boston


----------



## Megatron of Tarn (Aug 26, 2015)

Me too...has only 2 trips showing in earnings (one from 9:30am, one from 5pm) , but my trip history shows all of the trips I made in between....in Austin


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

jwe1967 said:


> I am missing at least 2 trips from my daily trip summary, has this happened to anyone else? I guess I need to contact Uber...


You are fine. They are now showing up. Good notetaking is recommended in this line of work.


----------



## smittyinphx (Aug 28, 2015)

I am missing three trips in my pay statement from today - they show in my summary and trips but not my pay statement. I am in phoenix.


----------



## Myndpower (Aug 20, 2015)

I took 7 trips today. None of them are showing in earnings but all of them are showing in trips. I hope this gets corrected.


----------



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

Same here... Showing only 2 trips out of the 8 I made today in my earnings statement. One was a $$$ during a 3x surge. Yet all of them appear in my trip logs/maps and I have screenshots of the way bills.


----------



## JennaralZed07 (Aug 26, 2015)

Same here. 5 trips today. One in the early afternoon is appearing in both areas. 4 evening trips are NOT appearing in my statement. I've got screenshots galore so I'm sure, if it's not resolved by tomorrow without emailing them, that a few dozen emails will get it resolved


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

Yup same here, my trips are missing starting Thursday 27th to after midnight Friday 28th 


Update: Now it shows missing previous trips (one at a time and still waiting for 5 more missing trips to show up)!! I did the math based on my screenshots and amounts are correct but none of the $5 cancelled trips aren't showing. Hope this will show with rest of my missing trips.


----------

